# BH G5 Tire clearances?



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if there are any issues with running 700x25 or larger tires on the BH G5? It looks like it has plenty of clearance on the fork but the rear tire clearance is not as large...

I was thinking of trying 700x25s on my training wheels.. but I'd rather know before I order tires.


----------



## William43 (Dec 18, 2007)

25mm will work as I have run them on mine in the past. Anything bigger is questionable.


----------

